# PlayStation



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone..

I've been trying to do commercial photograph..

so i have couple of photos.. i choose this one..










i appreciate any comments or advice..

​


----------



## TylerF (Jun 7, 2010)

the controller looks a bit grainy. and personally, I'm not a huge fan of the text


----------



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

TylerF said:


> the controller looks a bit grainy. and personally, I'm not a huge fan of the text


 
Thanks for the comment Tyler 

Im still trying..


----------



## noob873 (Jun 8, 2010)

Text is definately trying too hard, keep it simple, especially since text isn't even needed, just do without for now.  The angle isn't exactly anything that makes this more interesting than a picture the next guy could take.  Also you should adjust your lighting to catch the center section, especially since thats where the brand name is.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jun 20, 2010)

Well as people have said the text is a bit wonky...but the biggest problem to me is that the controller isn't even clean lol you can see dust in the edges. Clean your controller so it sparkles, then center on the PS logo in the center. Maybe a bit more straight (move camera right 2 inches or so).


----------

